# the pier mako



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

any bobo's out there


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

thick.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

good i need a good fight


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there any particular time of day thats best, or do they swim by randomly all day?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I would go in the am


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

definitely the am......but they have been hanging around with the fog


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

have they been hittin the pomp jigs or got-cha's or what?


----------

